# 騎士/エクイテス



## graz71

Hi

I stumbled upon that sentence I would like to perfectly understand both in French (or English) which is a problem because of the furigana. "Equity" is a word I find hard to grasp:
"師団長のただひとり騎士(エクイテス) だ

Thank you


----------



## uchi.m

Ce n'est pas qu'un des cavaliers du géneral de division
エクイテス s'agit de l'ordre équestre de la Rome antique.


----------



## graz71

Merci pour la réponse. 

Du coup j'ai fait quelques recherches, mais comment traduiriez-vous la phrase ? J'aimerais bien mettre une emphase sur ce terme, mais j'ai beau chercher "equite", ça ne cesse de me renvoyer sur le mot "chevalier" sans distingo.


----------



## uchi.m

C'est ma essaie de traduire la phrase





uchi.m said:


> Ce n'est qu'un des cavaliers du géneral de la division


----------



## Flaminius

The sentence is ungrammatical, which may be a typo or a bad writing style.  Bring some context for an accurate translation.


----------



## graz71

Hi

Thanks for the reply. It seem I forgot to put a name: "師団長の主君ただひとり騎士(エクイテス) だ"
It's during a war. The person is being interrogated as he's suspected of being a spy and won't answer anybody. He's been dubbed a knight to his lord giving up upon his rights cityzenship. Since it's a latin word I was wondering if it wouldn't be better to use it in French as well though I still would a right translation using another word than "Knight".


----------



## Flaminius

Sorry but 師団長の主君ただひとり騎士だ still does not make sense.  Now that you have quoted one sentence (or is this a fragment?), you can quote three more sentences before or after this one (this is the definition of context here).


> It's during a war. The person is being interrogated as he's suspected of  being a spy and won't answer anybody. He's been dubbed a knight to his  lord giving up upon his rights cityzenship.


This is what we call background information.  It helps to understand the context.

Translation of the Latin _equites_ should be based on how the word is used throughout the work.  If there are other horse riders in the story and they do not call themselves _equites_, then you would definitely need to distinguish them.


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, so your 主君 was meant to be a place holder.  There was another typo too.  The text should read:
俺は……師団長ABCDのただひとりの騎士だ。

In French, this is basically what it says:
Je suis . . . . . . le chevalier unique du général de ma division/brigade, ABCD.

Translating the furigana エクイテス over 騎士 is tricky but, if you want to use the Latin word, you may want to italicise it to avoid making it a French plural.


----------



## graz71

Thanks all very much for your help with this tricky translation since I think that's settled now.


----------



## Aoyama

French has the word "écuyer" ... Cf. English esquire, squire. The etymology, though looking a wee bit similar to_ equites _or _equus_ in Latin is different, it comes from _scutum _(shield), hence _scutarius_ (shield bearer, the one holding the shield for his master) also found in "écu" and "escudo"...


----------

